# heartbreaker



## goverholtz

In Latin, what is the correct word or phrase for "heartbreaker", meaning someone or somethng that breaks your heart?

Example sentence:

She's a heartbreaker.


----------



## Alberto77

heart= cor, cordis
to break=frango, fangis, fregi, fractum, frangere
so,  maybe
 fractoris cordis?

i started forgetting almost everything in  latin ;-P
alb


----------



## Alberto77

(illa) cordes frangit = she breaks hearts


----------



## goverholtz

Thanks Alberto.  I found "cor" or "cordis" for heart and "ruptor" or "ruptoris" for breaker.  I'm not sure which is correct.  And I do not know the proper order.  Would it be cordis ruptoris or ruptoris cordis?


----------



## Alberto77

i think it is more used noun+adj, but i am not sure aboout it. 
you know that latin has declination, so heart is:
cor                (it is neutral, III declination) 
cordis 
cordi
cor 
cor 
corde
similar with "ruptor, ruptoris", and "fractor, fractoris"
probably some latin teacher could help you iin a more precise way
"vale"!
alb


----------



## goverholtz

Thanks, again!


----------



## Alberto77

hmmm, maybe it would be better "fractor cordis"....
ciao again ;-)


----------



## Outsider

The sad truth, *Goverholtz*, is that the Romans never discovered rock'n'roll.


----------



## badgrammar

Outsider said:
			
		

> The sad truth, *Goverholtz*, is that the Romans never discovered rock'n'roll.



) ! Hehehhe....


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Well, your in sentence "She's a heartbreaker." "Breaker" would be in the nominative, so: 

ea fractor cordum (est) = She is a breaker of hearts
ea ruptor cordum (est) = the same

Or, you could combine them and make your own: 

ea cordirupa (est)
ea cordirupio (est)

Those are from "legirupa" and "legirupio", which both mean "law-breaker".

The "est" (is) is optional in each case.

Cheers.


----------

